# Dixie had a baby boy <3



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Hes perfect has nursed and is up walking around  shes such a good mama and im pretty sure shes done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

aww he is so cute - congrats on the kidding.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! he is adorable and all kids look very happy


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

We are so happy hes here


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The poor fella, so neglected.
Congrats he is just adorable!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou so much. You know its changed since it was born earlier there was only one visible hole. I think there are two now lol so maybe its a girl???


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

What do you guys think?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha! Looks like a girl to me!  And congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a beautiful little GIRL lol!! She's adoreable


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

shirley said:


> Thankyou so much. You know its changed since it was born earlier there was only one visible hole. I think there are two now lol so maybe its a girl???


:ROFL: Now that is funny! SHE looks like she is going to be a perfectly normal little GIRL with noone spoiling  HER.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol thankyou guys. I was so excited i guess i didnt look well this morning.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes looks like a girl to me but look closer and make sure my first baby born on the farm got named Suprize because I thought he was a girl for almost a hour talk about not looking close


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

shes beautiful..congrats


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She looked different when she first popped out haha. The vulva didnt really pop out and say hello until after ab an hour. Thankyou guys


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So do we give her water as well or just let her nurse from mama and bottle feed?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Dixie is still not wanting her to nurse. Ive milked her three times so far so i dont know if shes just sore or what. Baby doesnt want to bottle feed either though. Ive made dixie allow her to eat three times as well.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I love her so much


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Does she seem like she may be a little selenium deficient? We gave her selenium,vit E, and B complex just a minute ago.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I have to know.....was it worth all the terrible waiting, and her driving you nuts for forever?

Very cute, congrats!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Can they get any cuter!!??!! LOL on "It's a girl."


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont think so simply addorable. Wish i could fix the heading now that i know shes a girl lol. Btw chadwick yes she was well worth the wait. Im so proud of dixie even if shes a turd haha


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She doesn't need water, just milk for awhile. Mama could use some warm molasses water though  . 

It sounds like you'll just have to keep holding mama until she gets used to being nursed. Unless you bottle feed, but it sounds like baby isn't digging the bottle. In that case keep holding mama, making sure she gets milked out and her teats don't get too sore. Dixie might accept her nursing with some patience and persistence.

And if the kid got selenium that will help sort out any issues. She looks healthy to me! Was she having trouble moving, or bent legs? It sounds like she got everything to give her a boost at life, just keep getting colostrum and milk into her.

Oh my gosh, she's just SO cute! I bet you're glad she's a girl, huh? Lol.
Do you have a name for her yet?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I am glad shes a girl. We were bummed we only had one and it was a boy and then it turned into a girl bahaha. She wasnt having trouble bending or anything just her front ankles bend a bit far. I gave her everything i could that i thought would help give her the best start  We are trying to come up with a name now any ideas?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm, Dixie is down south so...Louisiana? You could call her Louise for short. Or you could name her Belle, like "southern belles" lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Ooh! I'm from Louisiana. Here's some good "southern" names: Magnolia, Beignet, Cotton Blossom... I'm sure I can come up with tons more, but its midnight right now .... Lol!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks you guys  love them. We are in georgia so southern is perfect


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

So adorable!


----------

